# Klappuhr Effekt



## Fathom (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe tuts User,

habe vor eine Animation ähnlich einer Klappuhr zu bauen (ihr wisst schon, diese alten Uhren, wo die Ziffern einzeln umklappen), nur dass statt Ziffern eben Bilder sich umklappen.
Jetzt die Frage, wie am besten. Gibt es da einen bestimmten Effekt? Überlege den Card Wipe Effekt zu nutzen, da auf der anderen Seite ja wieder ein Bild erscheinen muss.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Greetz,
Fathom


----------

